# 15 kids and counting (Channel 4)? Please!



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Channel 4 is currently advertising this programme in trailers. Has anybody else seen them?
It's doing a series on big families and the first one is about a woman who has 14 and is about to have number 15.
She's only 37, so presumably there's time for a few more in there!
I am seriously considering writing to Channel 4. The justification for having all these kids is that the parents don't believe in contraception, according to the Channel 4 website. The belief is that God gives you children (and if he doesn't, you're not fit to be a mother, apparently). I can't describe how this type of assertion makes me feel but I hope their Dad is earning enough to pay for them all!
Does nobody in the media care about us and our stories? Or are we all forever tarred with the same old stereotypical 'she put her career first' brush?
Is anyone going to watch it? I daren't, I should be throwing things at the screen!

Rowanx


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I know how you feel Rowan, and so many times I have wanted to write to the writers of dramas/programmes.

What especially makes me angry is a drama where a baby has been stolen, you can guarantee the culprit is a woman who is infertile. It makes me sooooo mad.


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree ladies so many times I've had the saying ' a child is a blessing and not a right' which makes my blood boil.

I know that one of the families featuring on the programme does support themselves with only standard child allowance or whatever it is these days. 

I actually want to watch at least one - although hubbie will probably make me turn it off as I'll get angry then he gets the brunt of it- lol - for a interest on social history ( I did my degree in it) but apart from the first one I won't watch anymore.

x


----------

